# Norton 360 won't open



## debiebrett (Jul 15, 2007)

When I try to open Norton 360, my cursor shows that its loading, as if it was about to appear on the screen, but then nothing happens. It is not on my taskbar running on the side. However, when I go to the control panel and to security, it says my firewall in ON and is being managed by Norton 360. I cant change any of the allowed or blocked programs anymore. is there anything I can do?
Thanks, 
Brett.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

debiebrett said:


> When I try to open Norton 360, my cursor shows that its loading, as if it was about to appear on the screen, but then nothing happens. It is not on my taskbar running on the side. However, when I go to the control panel and to security, it says my firewall in ON and is being managed by Norton 360. I cant change any of the allowed or blocked programs anymore. is there anything I can do?
> Thanks,
> Brett.


Hi Brett,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

When the Windows Security Center tells you that Norton 360 is managing your Firewall, that is correct. This means that the Windows Firewall is disabled and any changes you need to make would be done through the Norton 360 Personal Firewall.

The symptoms you describe can be due to a corrupted installation of Norton 360, a software conflict, or an infection. First, make sure that there are no other antivirus or internet security applications installed and running, as they can cause conflicts with Norton 360.

The next step you should take is to manually run LiveUpdate, which will download and install the latest program and definition updates for you. To manually run LiveUpdate in interactive mode, click Start->Run and type in "luall.exe" (without the quotes). Follow the prompts and after LiveUpdate is finished running you may be prompted to restart. You should then run LiveUpdate again until it alerts you that no other updates are available.

After LiveUpdate is complete, please restart your computer in Windows Safe Mode, launch Norton 360 from the Start menu, and then run a "Comprehensive Scan." After you have run the scan, restart Windows and try to launch Norton 360 from the Start menu.

Please let me know what version of Norton 360 you are using and what version of Windows are you running.

Thank you,
Mike


----------

